

 Data is the Public Good. Data is the Infrastructure. Data is the Stimulus. - sstrudeau
http://blog.fortiusone.com/2009/01/28/data-is-the-public-good-data-is-the-infrastructure-data-is-the-stimulus/

======
bitwize
Data is my beach house, data is my hometown. Data is my king size bed, data's
where I meet my friends. Data is my hot hot bath, data is my hot hot sex. Data
is my backrub, data is where I'd like you to touch.

